# Seapointer trades



## jfbookers (Dec 10, 2005)

Just took a look around RCI with my pre and post BS Seapointer weeks and the post BS week always pulled more trades. I got some great trades in previous years and can't say that either could match that but it is good to know the trading power is not completly gone down the tubes.


----------

